# Starting IVF journey - Devon, hello everyone *



## oaktree (Feb 12, 2008)

Myself and my partner have been ttc for a few years now.  We knew we'd have problems as my tubes are damaged.  Having a procedure on 4th March to see if anything can be done or to remove them if they're beyond help. I've been told that IVF is our only real option - I think they're saying they might be able to clear one of my tubes as I was so anti-IVF.  I'm 32 and this would be my first child.  Partner is 30.  I'm guessing that we'd have IVF at Exeter, but the stats don't look so good so I'm wondering if I can have my free go in Plymouth or Bristol.

My partner is finding this all much harder than me.  I'm lucky - several of my friends have had IVF so I have a good support network.  He finds 'performing' to order very very very difficult - actually he hasn't managed to do it yet.  This means we've yet to do a sperm test or a post coital test.  Heaven knows how we'll manage with IVF, I'm just hoping he'll overcome it.  

Would love to 'talk' to anyone with similar experiences or in the Devon area.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF

There's a sub-board for ladies in the Devon area (under the main Locations board)...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=226.0

There's also the Hydrosalpinx sub-board (under the main Starting out & diagnosis board) if this is the tubal problems you have...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=114.0

Lots of luck
Natasha


----------



## jannie (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi Oaktree,

Welcome to the site.  I have found it a brilliant site for support and also to meet people who are or have been through similar experiences.

It's great that you already have a good support network through your friends.  Sorry to hear your partner is struggling with it all though. 
My problems were also tubal but mine were very badly damaged and the only hope was to have them removed.  As you can see from my ticker it worked out to be the best thing that I did and have since got my BFP.
Good luck with the procedure on March 4th.

There is a thread for Plymouth area and one for Devon that might be useful to look at.

Luv Jannie xxx


----------



## oaktree (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm interested to see that after having your tubes removed you had ICSI - how does that work if you don't have tubes?  (You can see I'm new to this!)


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

oaktree said:


> I'm interested to see that after having your tubes removed you had ICSI - how does that work if you don't have tubes? (You can see I'm new to this!)


With IVF and ICSI they bypass your tubes....in fact, tubal removal was the reason IVF was developed in the first place.

With IVF/ICSI, you are given medication to produce lots of follicles which hopefully contain eggs...the eggs are then collected via a fine needle inserted through the vaginal wall & sort of sucked into this (for want of a better wording !) The eggs are then mixed with the sperm and then embryo(s) are transferred directly into the womb, via the cervix. That's a very basic synopsis of what happens but there's more info here (A Rough Guide to IVF)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/106/3/

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## jannie (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks for explaining that one Minxy.  I didnt actually realise that tubal removal was the main reason for IVF being developed.  Guess I'm still learning too.

Jannie xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

jannie said:


> Thanks for explaining that one Minxy. I didnt actually realise that tubal removal was the main reason for IVF being developed. Guess I'm still learning too.
> 
> Jannie xxx


Here's some "history" about IVF if you're interested...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_vitro_fertilization

Take care
Natasha

/links


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Oaktrtee, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I do think a lot of men struggle with the whole fertility thing a lot more than we might imagine. It might sound easy to way, allt hey have to do is come into a little tub but it's hardly very romantic is it! I guess we ought to consider it a compliment of sorts that it takes one of us to be there to get them excited (don't know why I am saying "we" since my DH clearly is a bit of a tart as he had no such problems! ) 
You do need to get that sperm analysis done though. I don't think post-copital tests are all that common anymore as they don't really give much information and, anyway, if you've got tubal problems it's a moot point as you'd need IVF to get around no tubes anyway so totally bypass the cervix etc.

Minxy has left you some useful links but here's a few more:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know ~ *   CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. We use this time to do "Chat School" and will show you all the fab features of our chat rooms and just how suportive live chat can be.
 CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Wishing you lots of luck! 

C~x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi oaktree and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support.

I wish you loads of luck with your procdeure in march.

Kate xx​


----------

